# Game 10: Phoenix Suns (4-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-5) - 11/16



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10:30PMEST/8PMMT
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 112-106 OT Vs. Bulls*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHSHIT!*​


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Approved.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Remember when these games against Lakers meant something?



Lakers up 58-55 2:28 left.

LA has been on 8-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

62-57, Lakers at half.


Beasley 13 pts (6-9), 5 assts, 2 rebs.


Dragic 11 pts, 4 assts, 2 stls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah.... It's pretty much gotten to the point where I am okay if I only catch 2 to 3 quarters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Scola is doing some work.


75-73, Lakers 5:35


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Like I said in other threads.. I simply am not connected to any of these players outside of Dragic really.. It makes for a really 'meh' viewing experience when i do actually care enough to catch a game. I even got attached to the bad Frank Johnson players... then again, those teams actually had enough younger and talented pieces to where you thought if they made the right moves they could do something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, sweet shot by Shannon. Never thought I'd say that. Ever.



Dragic's been awesome too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Smh. Shannon Brown.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

92-84, Lakers end of 3.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

101-86. That escalated quickly.


----------

